# Tin Whiskers - Sugaree Outro Jam



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

We've recovered from our lack-of-a-singer problem and hooked with a soulful guy who happens to enjoy The Dead. So, I'm getting Dead-ucated and loving it. Despite being a total Phish-head for all these years, I've never paid much mind to The Dead. I'm making up for that momentary lapse of reason now!

We tackled Sugaree this week and the rehearsal tape was pretty groovin' so I thought I'd share the outro. You can tell it was a first-run and we hadn't discussed how we'd end it. 

[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/iaresee/fw1803-sugaree-jam[/soundcloud]

Patch is a FW18-tweaked version of my Trey A patch. Haven't shared it out yet because I'm not completely happy with where it's at right now. Soon? Sure. Soon.

We're taking this jam-rock-southern-cali-thing live on the 26th of April in Sausalito at the No Name Bar if anyone wants to join us. It'll be a good evening. Probably too many long jams and jokes, but fun. Not hopeful any of the CAD brother and sisters can make it...but ya know...it's not unfathomable a few of you might be traveling this way for business and what not, right?


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

That was really good -sweet groove. Its funny I came across this song about a month ago when I was listening to some Stanton Moore on youtube and up came this song with him playing it with Anders Osborne. I am not a deadhead at all but I remember thinking instantly this has to be a Grateful Dead tune.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2015)

Macki said:


> That was really good -sweet groove. Its funny I came across this song about a month ago when I was listening to some Stanton Moore on youtube and up came this song with him playing it with Anders Osborne. I am not a deadhead at all but I remember thinking instantly this has to be a Grateful Dead tune.


Thanks man! This one?

[youtube]GmoSQanaBNo[/youtube]

That's got a pretty bad ass groove behind it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Give Franklin''s Tower a try..... I got a lot of miles out that tune too.....


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Yah that is the youtube vid I was talking about......gotta say Stanton Moore has to be one of my all time fav drummers!


----------

